# Might Guy vs Jiraiya



## Stone Norris (Aug 29, 2013)

Boss summons are restricted


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Aug 29, 2013)

With boss summons restricted, Gai could take this. He could overwhelm J-man with the gates. But, J-man could use Yomi Numa to end the fight early. 50/50 on this.


----------



## TheGoatSage (Aug 29, 2013)

Jiraiya mid-diffs if he can get into Sage Mode, but he most likely couldn't due to having no defense due to the lack of boss summons. So Gai takes this high-difficulty.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 29, 2013)

Jiraiya falls asleep and wins this easily.
If Guy goes 8 gates, then Jiraiya might have to try a little.  Of course Guy dies shortly after...



I Am Probably Wrong said:


> With boss summons restricted, Gai could take this. He could overwhelm J-man with the gates. But, J-man could use Yomi Numa to end the fight early. 50/50 on this.



Fail doesn't justly describe the dribble coming out of your mouth and onto your keyboard.
Every single hypothetical fight you say one guy 'LOL BLITZ' the other.



TheGoatSage said:


> Jiraiya mid-diffs if he can get into Sage Mode, but he most likely couldn't due to having no defense due to the lack of boss summons. So Gai takes this high-difficulty.



Fail.


----------



## Gaifangirl24 (Aug 29, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Jiraiya falls asleep after Gai kicks his head in, putting him into a coma.
> If Guy goes 8 gates, then Jiraiya might actually shit himself to death.



Fixed that for ya buddy.


----------



## TheGoatSage (Aug 29, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Fail.


And this is a fail how? I see no way for Jiraiya to get into Sage Mode without the defense of his boss toad summons.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 29, 2013)

TheGoatSage said:


> And this is a fail how? I see no way for Jiraiya to get into Sage Mode without the defense of his boss toad summons.



Ok, lets go back to Kisame, the guy that gave Guy some serious trouble.

*Jiraiya v/s Kisame*
Frog trap
Kisame dead
GG!

That is how things would have turned out if Itachi wasn't there to bail Kisame out.


Jiraiya is on a completely different level.
If he goes sage mode, then we are talking roflstomp.

This.
/thread


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gaifangirl24 said:


> Fixed that for ya buddy.



I want to rep you so bad


----------



## richard lewis (Aug 29, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Ok, lets go back to Kisame, the guy that gave Guy some serious trouble.
> 
> *Jiraiya v/s Kisame*
> Frog trap
> ...



This is true but I'd debate as to whether or not gai's AT could break out of a frogs stomach?


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 29, 2013)

Jiraiya said those 2 couldn't escape, and was shocked that Itachi managed to escape, so idk.


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2013)

*Edit*: Links should be fixed




> I think Gai can make it all the way to Stage 6 and win. Unless I have missed something completely. I made my post with Hermit Mode already activated, I wanted to get straight to the point. So this doesn't include the potential win he can gain on Jiraiya before going into Hermit Mode.
> 
> *Speed*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2013)

This is continuation (still fixing links)



> *Ninjutsu*
> 
> Jiraiya has Yomi Numa and Senpō: Goemon which can both be blown aside by using the 7th Gate [19], which indeed shows the ability to levitate in some degree. Without wasting the 7th Gate's usage, Hirudora will follow quickly giving Jiraiya, Ma and Pa no time to prep or react, and thus being swept off their feet and destroyed. Normal Rasengan can be dodged just as normal as punches, and Odama Rasengan can be circumvented with Gai's gated speed. Jiraiya's most fastest attack, the Senbon needle spray, can be somewhat troubling for Gai, but he can avoid the brunt of the attack by dodging in base and blocking whats left with his Nunchaku play [20]. Plus the Senbon Needle in the databook has a 10 meter reach [], at the same time can be countered with Hirudora, or just opening either the 6th or 7th Gate. Toad Stomach was only ever executed and worked within enclosed spaces [22], replacing the walls with the toads innards. In fact this would work against him considering Jirayia's Sage techniques would backfire and hurt the Mountain toad. Probably why he didn't resort to them in the Pain fight and rather more useful in capturing than fighting within. While Frog song prep is too long considering Gai would be constantly on his tail in an open environment where there is no place to hide, or escape too. On top of that Gai will notice, having full knowledge, that the Sages are prepping Frog Song and would know to end the fight quickly. Frog Call is another technique that would give Gai trouble, but he can counter it. If he is caught in the technique, without Gates activated, he can open the 7th Gate force anything around him back so as to give him room, and considering opening the gates shows no signs of needing to concentrate it would be beneficial. Plus we have no idea how long the confusion lasts, as it only seems to work while the Sages continue to belt out their voice. Meaning Jiraiya can't attack Gai if he is confused otherwise he'd get caught as well. Same with anything else. It only worked for Naruto because he was below the area of affect and got behind the summons to land a hit. Also with full knowledge he can see them about to perform the technique and back away from the vicinity [23]. The technique also cannot be used when Jiraiya is around otherwise it will hit him as well, plus he loses Sage Mode if they leap off him. Which means if Gai dodges preemptively and they use it, Gai has a pot shot at Base Jiraiya. I can't think of any other attack that wouldn't be executed in the same speed or fashion over the ones I mentioned.


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Jad take off the Guy Fan goggles already.
> You are trying to make Gai top tier, and he just isn't.
> 
> When this finally gets animated next year you will see just how badly you are misinterpreting these panels.
> ...



So me using examples from the scans of Jiraiya and Gai's fights, then analyzing, evaluating and writing about them, then putting them into context for a match between these two is _bullshit_? Even when I am using direct scans of the opponent in my posts as well? Ok, well your free to your opinion. You should lighten up though, no need to get aggressive. Don't hate me because I am defending Gai.

Also, I am fixing the scans, again this was an old quote and the websites that hosted the manga scans changed.


----------



## Tsunami (Aug 29, 2013)

Gai wins high diff


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 29, 2013)

Jiriaya has no adequate defense against Hachimon, which Gai would use quickly given the Sannin title. Besides, base Gai already kicked Jiriaya's face in. Gated Gai takes this very quickly.​


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> When you are that insanely biased it is indeed BULLSHIT.
> It doesn't matter how much work you do picking out random scenes from a poorly illustrated 2D manga.  It is like cherry picking quotes to discredit someone.



Ok look, I am obviously not going to change my stance because you say so. Don't you think your time would be better spent in creating a constructive counter argument, because so far the route of abusing what I post isn't working for you.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 29, 2013)

It had to be done.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 29, 2013)

Fucking ninja, Strat. Had to find the correct page, crop that pic up myself, and the pages didn't even load on time and everything.

Then I come in to post the picture and it's already been posted...in color! 

Damn you!


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 29, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> ^ fixed*


It's too late, strategoob. My shame has already been seen.  

You can put it back up if you want. Color version is probably better since it has English words in the bottom rather than huge Japanese Kanji that 99% of us can't understand.


----------



## P3IN (Aug 30, 2013)

With boss summon and sage mode, I'm betting on jiraiya, it's can go either way if he uses 8 gates  ...

But he dies afterwards....


----------



## BreakBelow (Aug 30, 2013)

8th Gated Gai can take this High or Xtreme dif


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Aug 30, 2013)

Where they fight makes a big difference. Without Boss Summons Jiraiya's ability to stall for time or block Gai's larger attacks is greatly limited. 

Where they fight, at what distance, with what knowledge, and what mindset will probably determine the outcome of this fight.


----------



## Mithos (Aug 30, 2013)

Without the use of large summons, I think Gai could probably win. Jiraiya's arsenal is largely dependent on summoning, hence his title "the Toad Sage." 

He won't have time to get into Sage Mode without summons if Gai comes at him with the Gates.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Aug 30, 2013)

Why is boss summon disabled?
Everyone has their style of fighting. It is like stopping Naruto from using Rasengan or Minato from Hirashi or Obito from Kamui. Jiraya fight with all kinds of summoning and sealing jutsus. 
Jiraya should win this with Summoning enabled.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 30, 2013)

Dynamic Entry already solo'd Jiraiya in the manga, there isn't much he could do.


----------



## johnsuwey (Aug 30, 2013)

johnsuwey said:


> Ok, lets go back to Kisame, the guy that gave Guy some serious trouble.
> 
> *Jiraiya v/s Kisame*
> Frog trap
> ...


This.
/thread


----------



## SSMG (Aug 30, 2013)

The chakra in frog song is absorbed by sammy. or even if he gets trapped in frog song sammy breaks him out.


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 30, 2013)

Toad Trap
Toad Transformation
Hari Jizo (the one that killed Pain's Crab Summon)

Or..

*ahem*

*Yomi Numa GG*


----------



## zimmawannatuba (Aug 31, 2013)

SSMG said:


> The chakra in frog song is absorbed by sammy. or even if he gets trapped in frog song sammy breaks him out.



What is a sammy.

Regardless, no way Guy wins this.  
No chance.
None.
Zilch
Zip
0


----------

